# Richard Jeter



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I juss read in SLAM 71 (LeBron cover)that Richard Jeter,a 6'6" SF outta Metropolitan College in ATL, is declaring fer the draft. Has anybody heard anything from this guy bout the draft? Who knows, he might b e the next Qyntel Woods..


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

These should help:

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/richardjeter.htm 4/28

http://nbadraft.net/justaminute26.htm 5/21

From http://nbadraft.net/justaminute27.htm 5/28 JUCO stud Richard Jeter impressed the New Jersey Nets so much they scheduled a workout with him on the next day. The 6’6” wing went home early in order to get rested up for the early morning flight in order to work out for the Eastern Conference champs. He was able to showcase his penetration skills and highflying finishes in individual workouts and drills. The buzz around Jeter is starting to sound amongst teams looking for a sleeper in the second round.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I wouldnt read too much into anything Slam writes...


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I read Qyntel Woods just killed him when they went head-to-head in some tourney last year. I think he's a 2nd (late) pick.


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

If he's derek Jeter and Richard Jefferson combined, the Knicks should get him with the 9th pick.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*no*

this guy seems like a good second round pick but a guy i like is wayne wallace. wayne wallace is gonna be a second round pick and might be the next big ben. ben went undrafted if u guys recall. wayne goes to the same college ben did. Virginia Union i think this kid is worth a look in the late second. as for jeter from what i read I MAY BE WRONG he doesnt have much of an outside game and tht is what u need at shooting guard


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

and the weakness they say about carmelo anthony " the fact tht using his strength might hinder his star potential' if that is true then this jeter kid is all strength and power from what i read and will never be a star.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jeff van Gumby</b>!
> If he's derek Jeter and Richard Jefferson combined, the Knicks should get him with the 9th pick.


----------

